# Leave In Conditioner



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do two in different situations. If a coat is dry from the ocean and just not looking great before a show, I mix up Pro Gro conditioner and some distilled water in a spray bottle, and brush it in nightly for three or four weeks. For daily life with swimming and hikes, I spray in Crown Royale Magic Touch # 2 leave in conditioner and detangler. I love the smell, and it help so much for no mats, no split ends, repels dirt etc. I have tried Cowboy Magic, but it makes the pantaloons turn colors in the ocean- nightmare lol. Pet people seem to really like The Stuff, but it has too much silicone.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree. I love crown royale magic touch. I used to use the stuff on American cockers for matts it was really incredible but I would not use as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Glo Coat spray. Or a new one I just fell in love with-Trophy Line Manely Long Hair. It was originally made for horses which is why I bought it. I LOVED the results on my horses. Over the weekend, my golden went trail riding with me and got into the little green burrs worse then I've ever seen. Tried the Manely polisher and a job I thought would take hours (maybe even be impossible) took only 30 minutes! As a professional groomer, I am beyond impressed! Her coat feels nice, too; not oily or anything.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the recommendations!! I SO appreciate you taking the time to give your thoughts! I will check them out!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it helps... I had it drilled in my head that anything you put into the dog's coat can build up and mess up the coat. 

So conditioners are tied to bathing. You bathe your dog, blow dry, and that's when you put whatever into the coat.

I use Silk Spirits primarily... just a teeny tiny bit rubbed on your hands and lightly smoothed into the coat. You don't want to saturate the coat. Just smooth over the jacket. It adds shine, conditions, and does smell good. 

https://www.showdogstore.com/chris-christensen-silk-spirits-conditioner/

Pure Paws H2O Hydrating mist is another thing. Smells sort of like blueberries. 

https://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws-h2o-hydrating-mist/


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Great question? Can I hijack just a little? Our puppy isn't yet old enough to come home with us, but I'm getting ready. At about what age would a good conditioner be needed? I'm wondering if I should get one of the above recommended conditioners now or if it will be 6 to 9 months before it's needed.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

hahuston said:


> Great question? Can I hijack just a little? Our puppy isn't yet old enough to come home with us, but I'm getting ready. At about what age would a good conditioner be needed? I'm wondering if I should get one of the above recommended conditioners now or if it will be 6 to 9 months before it's needed.


 I wouldn't worry about any conditioner unless he has a specific problem until he is older, say maybe a year old, or even later when he starts growing in a lot of coat and furnishings. In other words, re-evaluate the need for any conditioning when he/she gets older.
I take whatever conditioner, human or canine, I have around and put a dab of that in a spray bottle with about 6 to 8 ounces of water, shake, and spritz away. Also could go with something like what Megora suggested.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

hahuston said:


> Great question? Can I hijack just a little? Our puppy isn't yet old enough to come home with us, but I'm getting ready. At about what age would a good conditioner be needed? I'm wondering if I should get one of the above recommended conditioners now or if it will be 6 to 9 months before it's needed.


Hijack away!! = ) This board is a great source of info! Congrats on the newest addition!!!

It's only been since Cash was neutered that there's been a need for extra moisture. Our other boy, who is still intact, has a great, silky coat. I'm assuming the lack of hormones has contributed to the lack of moisture in Cash's coat.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Megora said:


> If it helps... I had it drilled in my head that anything you put into the dog's coat can build up and mess up the coat.
> 
> So conditioners are tied to bathing. You bathe your dog, blow dry, and that's when you put whatever into the coat.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! So you don't use anything in-between bathing? I never really considered the build up issue ... Thanks for the recommendations!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I like Silk Spirits also Magic Touch although I'm not sure I consider Magic Touch a conditioner? Also Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. Both Ice on Ice and Magic Touch are great for daily grooming to mist on the coat while brushing.
For leave-in conditioners I have two favorites. This is for after the dog has been bathed and towel-dried, and before blow drying. Both are human products that you can buy at any drug store. Both used the same way. BioSilk Silk Therapy and the Moroccan argan oil (comes in little brown bottle). Both are delish. Just be careful and don't walk around your house in socks after using it on the dog if you have hard floors!


----------

